# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #5



## Sasquatch

Five of these things now and so far no one is throwing tomatoes. Whew!

Denton gets a little serious on this one but it is a serious topic and something very timely.


__
https://soundcloud.com/sasquatch-sounds%2Fpf-show-5


----------



## Sasquatch

Test test


----------



## Denton

Pork Be Upon Him


----------



## Denton

I have to tell folks, it is nothing but a pure joy to talk with Sasquatch.

I think we need to make a post-podcast podcast for the bunker section. The post podcast conversation is great!


----------



## Denton

Sas! That was awesome! The Celtic music at the end was farkin awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie

Thought provoking again. Thanks for the URL.

I think you should start a thread asking for suggestions for a name for you podcast.


----------



## SGG

The Squatch Den


----------



## sideKahr

Wassabi? Doesn't he play for the LA Dodgers?

Ragtag bunch of idiots? Right on. Good show, guys. Again.


----------



## Mad Trapper

That was fun!

Thanks!

P.S. We Yankees have a code word for wassabi, it's* horseraddish* and I've got a BIG patch. Want me to grind and dye some for you?

P.P.S. Green horseraddish? Mine is always white and clean. Lets not get into the racist PC shit on this one


----------



## Targetshooter

great podcast , loved the topic , very good info was told . keep up the good work guys .


----------



## Targetshooter

Sasquatch said:


> Five of these things now and so far no one is throwing tomatoes. Whew!
> 
> Denton gets a little serious on this one but it is a serious topic and something very timely.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/sasquatch-sounds%2Fpf-show-5


You guys are great , keep up the good work .


----------



## dmet

Thumbs up! Again, great job to you both.


----------



## Denton

As if on cue...

U.S. accepts more Syrian refugees than all of EU: 8,000 vs. 6,000 | Washington Examiner


----------



## admin

How is it that y'all can make me smile no matter what you are discussing.

Listening now, but heard your question for me.

Some folks call them forums, some folks call them subforums. You may hear me call them sections from time to time. As long as ya find what you are looking for, it doesn't much matter what ya call them.


----------



## admin

The ladies section is just archive now, no longer active. The ladies want to be in the regular threads.


----------



## Slippy

Nice podcast @Denton and @Sasquatch.

By the way, in case anyone was wondering, I hate muslimes! :vs_wave:


----------



## Auntie

Slippy said:


> Nice podcast @Denton and @Sasquatch.
> 
> By the way, in case anyone was wondering,* I hate muslimes*! :vs_wave:


Since when? Wow I had no idea. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton

Auntie said:


> Since when? Wow I had no idea. :tango_face_wink:


The Slipster must be pulling our legs.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Cricket said:


> The ladies section is just archive now, no longer active. The ladies want to be in the regular threads.


I LOVE LADIES, WOMEN, GIRLS of all LEGAL AGES . Willie Clitoon Wants you too


----------



## Sasquatch

Mad Trapper said:


> I LOVE LADIES, WOMEN, GIRLS of all LEGAL AGES . Willie Clitoon Wants you too


Someone throw a bucket of ice water on MT. He's all worked up!

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## bigwheel

Sasquatch said:


> Five of these things now and so far no one is throwing tomatoes. Whew!
> 
> Denton gets a little serious on this one but it is a serious topic and something very timely.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/sasquatch-sounds%2Fpf-show-5


Wow..great podcast. Why not do it on You tube where we can see the what the hairy creatures look like? I missed the punchline about how many preppers does it take to screw in a light bulb. I think it was none..but the audio faded out when it come down to how come?


----------



## Sasquatch

bigwheel said:


> Wow..great podcast. Why not do it on You tube where we can see the what the hairy creatures look like? I missed the punchline about how many preppers does it take to screw in a light bulb. I think it was none..but the audio faded out when it come down to how come?


The answer was: it doesn't matter. It was Bush's fault.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Denton

Hmmmm,
Maybe a video could be done. 

We should think about that.


----------



## Deebo

well, I didn't even know what a podcast was. 
Is it every Sunday now? Do I just log in? 
Is there a call in line? 
Is there gonna be a facebook link?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Sasquatch said:


> Someone throw a bucket of ice water on MT. He's all worked up!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


I'm fine. Trow one one Hildebeast /witch and/or GF witch, GF might take TWO! or a pond!


----------



## dmet

Deebo said:


> Is there a call in line?


I can see this idea being very entertaining.... lol


----------



## Sasquatch

Being the technical director of the podcast you guys are starting to give me a headache.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..tell us when Slippy is gong to make a guest appearance? Thanks.


----------



## SGG

I knew @Denton and @Sasquatch before they were famous


----------



## Sasquatch

bigwheel said:


> Ok..tell us when Slippy is gong to make a guest appearance? Thanks.


We're working on it.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Slippy

Sasquatch said:


> We're working on it.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


If that happens you better get the "Cuss- Bleep-Thing-A-Ma-Jig" ready...Slippy got a damn potty mouth...:vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton

Slippy needs to run down to the store and buy some self-discipline. If the hairy one and I can self-regulate, so can you!


----------



## Auntie

Slippy said:


> If that happens you better get the "Cuss- Bleep-Thing-A-Ma-Jig" ready...Slippy got a damn potty mouth...:vs_smirk:


I will reach through this computer and put some soap in that mouth if you don't behave. I wonder if the "soul sucking death glare" would transmit through the internet...


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> Slippy needs to run down to the store and buy some self-discipline. If the hairy one and I can self-regulate, so can you!





Auntie said:


> I will reach through this computer and put some soap in that mouth if you don't behave. I wonder if the "soul sucking death glare" would transmit through the internet...


Drats! Foiled again...


----------



## Maol9

Sasquatch said:


> Being the technical director of the podcast you guys are starting to give me a headache.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


So is Slippy the Tactical Director?


----------



## Prepared One

Good podcast guys. To heck with Slippy as a guest speaker, how about Kim Kardashian? Inquiring minds always want to know what the Kardashians think. :shock:


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^ Naw forget the Kardashians, I was thinking more like our favorite "*Hey Bro how's it hanging*" guy - Bruce Jenner.


----------



## Sasquatch

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^ Naw forget the Kardashians, I was thinking more like our favorite "*Hey Bro how's it hanging*" guy - Bruce Jenner.





Prepared One said:


> Good podcast guys. To heck with Slippy as a guest speaker, how about Kim Kardashian? Inquiring minds always want to know what the Kardashians think. :shock:


Both of you have been banned from listening to the podcast until you both get better taste in women and its! :beat1:


----------



## sideKahr

Prepared One said:


> ...Inquiring minds always want to know what the Kardashians think.


The Kardashians THINK?


----------



## admin

I may need to pick up a mic and join y'all one of these Sunday's.

I have stage fright though. I'm shy, ya know? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> I may need to pick up a mic and join y'all one of these Sunday's.
> 
> I have stage fright though. I'm shy, ya know? :vs_laugh:


A little Liquid Courage mayhaps?


----------



## admin

Slippy said:


> A little Liquid Courage mayhaps?


Don't temp me. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SecretPrepper

Or you could just talk about it on Freak Book:!:


----------

